# Samurai sword



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

I know,i know,guns bla,bla,bla

But for those that already have everything and those that have never held a real one...

You might want to look into them,you quickly understand how they where the dominate weapon for so long,and eventually the bullets run out.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

to use a sword efficiently and effectively requires a fairly substantial amount of training. and even with that, better have a good first aid/trauma kit and the skill to use it, in an edged weapons fight, chances are high that even if you kill the bad guy, youre gonna need stitches


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have 3.
you need to be limber and I'm not anymore.
I still pack a Wakazashi however.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> to use a sword efficiently and effectively requires a fairly substantial amount of training


What he said.

In my martial arts training we worked heavily on proper use of the katana. After several months of only moderate gains in skill I asked my instructor how long it took for him to master the sword. He told me he still considered himself an amatuer and he had been at it for over 15 years. I walked away and returned my focus on strikes, kicks, holds & throws.

It is pretty easy to kill a pumpkin or a watermelon sitting on a fence post with any good blade. It's a whole lot harder when your opponents also has one.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Theres a whole lot of flawed logic.

Guns aside your opponent,will not have an advantage weapon wise because so few people own these things,you win.

If in the mythical world of fantasy probabilities he does have one then at least your on a level playing field including skill level.

Your kicks holds and throws are pretty useless against a man with a baseball bat.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

northfarmer said:


> Theres a whole lot of flawed logic.
> 
> Guns aside your opponent,will not have an advantage weapon wise because so few people own these things,you win.
> 
> ...


well now that depends... i can run pretty fast


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Your kicks holds and throws are pretty useless against a man with a baseball bat.


Have you ever fought a man with a baseball bat? I have. And kicks and strikes work quite well when your opponent is sole focused on swinging a large somewhat heavy object. But what does that have to do with swords?



> Guns aside your opponent,will not have an advantage weapon wise because so few people own these things,you win.
> 
> If in the mythical world of fantasy probabilities he does have one then at least your on a level playing field including skill level


I have read that a couple times and it still doesn't make any sense. So few people own swords that if you have one you win automatically? Why would you be on a level playing field just by having a sword?

This whole thread reminded me of this:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

northfarmer said:


> Theres a whole lot of flawed logic.
> 
> Guns aside your opponent,will not have an advantage weapon wise because so few people own these things,you win.
> 
> ...


In a post SHTF world, if you rely only on a katana and carry no firearms, then I hope you are ready to meet your maker. Taking a sword to what in all probability will be a gun battle is totally insane.

I have a passion for edged weapons and I am a pretty good knife fighter, however my main armament is a rifle and handgun backup. The knife (or in a wannabe Ninja's case a Katana) I carry is a total last resort backup or used for a silent takeout if you are good enough to get that close to the enemy undetected.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

northfarmer said:


> I know,i know,guns bla,bla,bla
> 
> But for those that already have everything and those that have never held a real one...
> 
> You might want to look into them,you quickly understand how they where the dominate weapon for so long,and eventually the bullets run out.


I never bring it up because most show no respect for an edged weapon, I have 2 real hand made replicas. But when it comes down to it nothing beats cleaving limbs off or leaving wound channels 4-6" deep & long to stop an attacker, not to mention I can do this with little to no noise. I think this I a very good idea if you have had the training.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> I have 3.


I only have 1.  
But OTOH mine was brought back from Japan after WW2.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a Sr student Instructor for a college fencing club and as a one time tournament fencer myself I know my way around western bladed weapons, and I know a little about eastern ones as well but cant pretend Im trained in them, Im here to tell you that if you are close enough to an enemy to use a sword you have already got yourself into a situation you may not come out of. Time and again I have seen fencers better them myself get hit by people with little or next to no ability, and I hate to admit the times Ive given up points to new fencers. Maybe its cause Im no good but after 11 years I just dont think so. You just dont know whats going to happen in a sword fight, and before yo go into the whole strip fencing is not like real fencing stuff, I do 16th cent Rapier Comabt training and two weeks ago I was on the ground with a guy fighting trying to get his sword away from him while not letting him get mine, I was able to get him down first and when he counterd and got on top I ws able to get to my knees and flip him but his legs were over my mask and sad to say the damn mask strap was chocking me so after a bit I had to give up . He had my number that day, another day maybe his feet wouldnt have gotten into a position to do that to me. Like the other guys were saying dont bring a knife to a gun fight and dont be to brave to close with an enemy if you dont have to. In practice I have never refused to fence someone better then me, mostly so I could get better, but if the swords were sharp, hell no Im not getting that close If I dont have to.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

northfarmer said:


> Theres a whole lot of flawed logic.
> 
> Guns aside your opponent,will not have an advantage weapon wise because so few people own these things,you win.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the guy with the homemade bow and arrows wins, or the guy with a flintlock. :scratch


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol,the guys with home made stuff woke up heard a branch break, had a cup of coffee and then got ready for the situation,

i know them dudes are ready,lol.

I'm talking simple everyday stuff,outside firearms.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A sword is a good weapon to keep an unarmed person away from you. It's also good for fighting off stray dogs. I'm thinking of getting one to strap to my waist for when I'm outside. I have no plans to have sword fights with anyone.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dangit. Sentry you beat me to it. Lol


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I've trained fairly extensively with a number of different swords in a variety of styles. It certainly is much easier to get hurt than to do harm to someone else if you are playing around with bladed weapons.

That said, they are a great option to have and very versatile once trained in their use.

There is some room to debate, however, what the "greatest" sword would be. For most of our purposes, a strong argument could be made for either an American cavalry saber or a naval cutlass; the hand guard makes them very versatile in close quarters combat (especially the cutlass with it's shorter blade) and the curved blade give great cutting power. The German longsword has a great combination of reach and power without being too long, but requires a unique style. The Roman gladius is a short sword well suited to close combat. It is, however, tough to discount the katana, as it has certainly become an artform all it's own over the last several centuries. Personally, I am rather partial to the bastard (hand and a half) sword.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Dangit. Sentry you beat me to it. Lol


That's okay, it was worth seeing twice.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

If you actually read the original post he never said bring a sword to a gun fight. Its all about being superior in any possible situation. Against close quarters unarmed people or animals trying to get you or what u have is a long gun really the best option?? Will you waste precious ammo on a single unarmed attacker who may have friends close by? If the are unarmed use the knife or sword. If they have a knife use the bow or crossbow. If they have a bow use the gun. All im saying is conserve and be smart about it. Going all out every time is not smart.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

In a time without firearms, remember, spear trumps sword... arrow trumps spear! Nuff said.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks,prepare,its simply to hard to rationalize with some people,they simply read a few words and spit out

stupid thoughts without logic or reason,its a cognitive function infecting many,many people,i've learned to let it slide.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

In my household we not only own rifles and pistols, we also own swords, and combat knives. Worst case we are all out of bullets and we come into a problem and neither side has guns, I am by all means pulling out my sword's to get the bad guys to either give up or keep at a distance from me. If they do manage to close the gap that is what the combat knives are for. Every weapon is a tool and has it's proper time and place. When you are hand to hand yeah your gonna be hurting at the end, but the goal is always to hurt and not die.
I have been in several hand to hand situations and was always thankful for my blades. lol I just remembered a time when the guy thought we were going fist to fist and I pulled my blade. He had a change of heart and left instead. No punches thrown, bullets shot, or any injuries at all. THAT is how we all want it and it does happen, but post SHTF I think it would be more like that if guns aren't involved because the average joe wont be trained and will think he can over power you until he see's your blades and feels your intent...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

northfarmer said:


> Thanks,prepare,its simply to hard to rationalize with some people,they simply read a few words and spit out
> 
> stupid thoughts without logic or reason,its a cognitive function infecting many,many people,i've learned to let it slide.


No problem. These are two options that are cheaper than actual japanese made katanas but will still get the job done. Both can be had for around 300$. The first is a swamp rat rucki tactical sword the second is a cold steel wakizashi.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> No problem. These are two options that are cheaper than actual japanese made katanas but will still get the job done. Both can be had for around 300$. The first is a swamp rat rucki tactical sword the second is a cold steel wakizashi.


Never seen the swamp rat before; looks kinda cool!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> In a time without firearms, remember, spear trumps sword... arrow trumps spear! Nuff said.


Excellent point! This is why I also own three bows.

The spear is also a valid point (pun intended). Cold Steel makes a short sword with a socket handle which will screw onto a common threaded pole used for rake handles, etcetera, to turn it into a long-bladed hewing spear. I fully intend to purchase one of these in the near future.

Another viable option might be the naginata. With a blade generally only slightly smaller than a wakizashi, and a five to six foot-long handle, it can be a wicked weapon in trained hands.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Excellent point! This is why I also own three bows.
> 
> The spear is also a valid point (pun intended). Cold Steel makes a short sword with a socket handle which will screw onto a common threaded pole used for rake handles, etcetera, to turn it into a long-bladed hewing spear. I fully intend to purchase one of these in the near future.
> 
> Another viable option might be the naginata. With a blade generally only slightly smaller than a wakizashi, and a five to six foot-long handle, it can be a wicked weapon in trained hands.


I have one of CS's spears. Its the Zulu stabbing spear, but I ordered a long handle with it. (I was disappointed to find that it was not a whole two-sided spear head, but was instead stamped out of a single flat piece of steel, like a shovel. Still, its sharp and<I'm sure, tough enough.)

Together with a short sword such as the Swamp Rat above, I wouldn't feel too insecure going out if no firearms were in the picture.

One more thing, I would also like a small light weight shield. Hell, why not. If you have to go to bladed weapons, a shield would be a multiplier.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> One more thing, I would also like a small light weight shield. Hell, why not. If you have to go to bladed weapons, a shield would be a multiplier.


I believe a "buckler" would be right up your alley:
http://www.museumreplicas.com/p-1339-italian-buckler.aspx 
A buckler is about the size of a large dinner plate, and was used in the off hand to almost "push" an opponent's blade aside. It is a very different style of fight than most weapon and shield styles, but to me it almost feels more instinctual. The other nice thing about bucklers is that they can be hung from a belt or sword scabbard and are more managable due to their smaller size.

This site shows some photos of a wooden version with a steel boss which could be very easily replicated:
http://www.myarmoury.com/bill_othr_ph_buck.html

This site has the steel boss/handle needed to build your own, and also has some quality armor:
http://www.zenwarriorarmory.com/catalog.php?item=210&catid=64&ret=catalog.php?category=64


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

OK....LIttle known fact for that raiders scene...always make me giggle when I see it.

"The scene where Indy shoots the sword wielding bad guy wasn't in the original script. Three months' shooting had resulted in Harrison Ford having a nasty case of dysentery, and the choreographed fight would have taken three and a half days to shoot. Harrison Ford really didn't want to stay on set that long, so suggested that it would be a good alternative if he just shot him. Who actually suggested the change isn't certain, but it wasn't a spur of the moment decision, contrary to some thoughts - it was a planned alternative. "

lol


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, Don't call me crazy...

But have ya'll heard of the SCA?

I think every prepper should join for at least a few months or years. In this people reinact parts of the Midveil times down to making armor and weapons, shooting arrows, cooking over fire, making paper and sewing with out a machine.Complete with weekly fighting meetings where you don the armor and fight.

Everything there is great for survival (if updated with modern requirements such as knowing how to make a button when you don't have buttons to be made..but putting them on a pair of pants than rather a skirt. LOL)

Anyway, thought I would throw that out there. Plus, it's fun!!

CM4ever


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

cm4ever said:


> Ok, Don't call me crazy...
> 
> But have ya'll heard of the SCA?
> 
> ...


You're crazy! ; )

Yep, former SCAdian here, too. Actually went to Pennsic for the first time this year, though I haven't been active in over six years.

You're right, there is definitely a lot to be learned about surviving in a "back to basics" setting with the SCA. One of the greatest things about the Society is that there are guilds that study any aspect of life which one can imagine: fighting, clothing, art, music, cooking, brewing, weapon craft, siege craft. Definitely a good resource, and you will never fail to meet some interesting folks.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Terrable and alone he rode, 

with his Yemen sword for aid .

Orniment it carried none, 

but knotches on the blade !


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe this topic is mostly chewed up and everyone has made some great points.
1. Swords, like any other weapon, require training and intent.
2. Showing up with and relying on a weapon with a lower threat level is not a great plan. (aka gun vs sword)
3. There are some situations where a sword would come in handy for example (dogs, roving thugs with no guns, mall shopping, etc).

In any case I do have a suggestion for those who are looking at swords and that is to take modern technology into account during your purchases. Metallurgy has moved leaps and bounds forward and so the extraordinary swords of years past are only medium swords today. And to save you the time of doing the research required look for a sword made from modern spring steel. Do not buy ones made from stainless or that have been plated.


----------

